# Older fisher minute mount slow to angle/lift



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

I have an older, 2 plug style fisher minute mount on an 02 Ford F-250 super duty xlt. 

Plow pushed snow great last year. A week or so ago, I pulled the drain plug, and refilled with authentic fisher minute mount hydraulic fluid. Plow isn’t working properly. 

Appears the plow is under serious strain to lift and or angle, lots of whining and goes very slow. My buddy and I are thinking we need to pull the hydraulic motor and then the pump to clean the filter down there. 

Anyone have experience with this or know if anything else I should check?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If the filter is plugged, it will not sound like it is straining. Clean all your connections, and you still should pop it apart and clean the filter and housing out.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you add the proper amount of fluid?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Did you add the proper amount of fluid?


90Wt?


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Filled using sight plug to make sure proper amount of fluid. I don’t know of any other fisher hydraulic fluid, this game from local hardware store and they only carry one kind, that is actually produced by fisher, so that’s what I bought. 

I checked the connections the other day as well and didn’t see anything obvious. The hydraulic pump and wire coming off the hydraulic pump are usually very warm to the touch after I run it for a while.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Electric motor could be failing.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I just went through this with a mm2. the filter tubes are prone to falling off over time. That and my filter was clogged solid from moisture starting to freeze up. Pull off your power unit. (two 1/4" bolts, and three hose connections. put it in a vise and pull the lower can off. four 5/16 bolts. itll be pretty obvious what the issue is at that point.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

All electrical connections ok?
Clean and tight?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I was half-way through typing exactly what zlssefi said when he beat me to it. I would check the pickup tube. If it falls off, it'll sound like it's sucking air and low on fluid despite being full.


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Zlssefi- 
possible you show me a diagram or pic of what you’re suggesting I pull? Sorry, still relatively new to doing the maintenance myself.

I’m comfortable doing it, just want to attack it correctly.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

First we have to clear up on what pump you have. Do you have a insta-act or a SHEP pump. What those guys are talking about is the insta-act pump where the filter pickup tube comes off the inlet side of the pump on the resiviour. The new filter kits have a clip to combat this issue.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You need to remove the reservoir can. See the photos below.
He was giving you instructions on what you need to do to get it off.










View attachment 175441


View attachment 175442


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

That is not the style pump and motor I have. I have no hoses attached to my hydraulic motor, just one of my plug wires. The hydraulic motor comes off of a boxed shape reservoir and appears it is all one unit, lift cylinder, hydraulic motor and reservoir.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You have a shep pump.


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Is it the same/similar process for a SHEP?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When it's working slow/straining. You need to check fluid pressure and amperage draw.


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Best way to do that? Sorry for all the questions, but I do appreciate all the help.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There should be a test port for the Hyd. pressure. The amp draw, your best bet is a clamp over meter. It just goes over the positive cable and will give you a reading.


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Again, new to this so I’d need a good idea where such a test port is. And I can just clamp the meter over my positive cable coming off the plow to check the amperage?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Any of the battery cables get hot? I had a customer's plow doing same thing. The battery cable from the battery to the solenoid was bad. Not saying that you have the same problem.


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes actually, the battery cable from the hydraulic motor to truck side connection gets very warm, and I switched the cable off of a parts plow I have, same style, and that one gets hot also.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You stated you and your buddy were thinking of taking the motor off and getting to the pump and resivoir and clean it out. Have you done this. There is a little screen on those attached to the pump. If there is junk in there it will cause a problem. Also I do suggest cleaning all this out and taking the pump off and inspecting it. The gear pump assy comes apart and you can see if you have gouges in the gear cavity. If there are gouges and are deep you need a new gear pump assy. I posted pics in another post that shows a fisher pump apart and the gears.


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

I haven’t had a chance to do any of it yet, but I am starting with that tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

That was the diagram we found and are planning to pull all of it to the pump and filter. 

The gear pump assembly I’m assuming is the somewhat square piece with the pump mounting screw in the middle that is turned by the hydraulic motor?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, drain fluid first.


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Lol crazy as it seems I actually figured that part without having to bother you guys. Thanks again for all your help so far. I’ll keep the thread updated once I get things pulled apart.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Very carefully take the two bolts off the electric motor cover. Look at the motor. If it's full of corrosion, ya might want to replace it.


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Will do


----------



## MaineDave27 (Dec 12, 2017)

Just wanted to give you all an update, drained the res, pullednthe motor and filter. Res was full of ugliness so I cleaned it out well, filter was extremely nasty, cleaned that really well also. Replaced a hose line that appeared tone cracking a bit. Motor looked good, so I put it back together, filled with new fluid and now it’s running like a champ.

Thank you all for your patience and help. Happy Holidays.


----------

